# Sticky  Post Placement Board



## bundles

Hi Ladies


As you may know, we do have a post placement board which is a private board for those who have a little one at home.


Unfortunately we cannot grant access to those members that are new and have no posts, you have to be an active member and also have to have a child already placed with you.


For access to the board you will need to PM myself or Chux and we will grant you access.


Hope this helps  

Bundles x


----------



## Roonie76

Hi I am an adoptive parent and forgot my password sometime ago so managed to reset previously roonie now roonie76. I did receive an email saying I would have access to post placement board but still don’t appear to have access. Is this something you can help with xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Hi Roonie 

Have you used the Contact Us link at the top to contact the site owners? They manage things like this now and may be able to reactivate your old account. 

Xxx


----------



## Roonie76

Thanks Cloudy I have but to no avail 😫 I shall try again xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Oh dear: I have raised it with the owners and asked them to look in to it for you. Sorry for any delays, if you haven’t heard in a few days let me know on here and I will try again   Xxx


----------



## FertilityFriendsAdmin

I will send you  a message now Roonie76

~ Glenda


----------

